# Upgrading Filter/Improving Filter Flow



## alip01 (31 Oct 2008)

Hi guys,

As it's nearing Christmas, I got thinking about what I would ask my parents to get me.  As flow now seems to be one of the key factors in planted tanks, I thought that I would ask them to get me a better external filter for my 60L tank, to replace the current Fluval 105 (with modified piping) and power head.  I'd like it to give at least 10x turn over, and have 12mm hosing, as then my current external heater and lily pipes would fit it.  Ideally it wouldn't be very expensive, but if it was worth it I could give them some money towards it.  So can you recommend some to me, as I'm confused about how much to allow for the filter media and heater etc.  

Alternatively, I had the thought of getting an inline pump, and fitting it onto the external's piping, to give me an external with a good flow rate.  I could then turn off the filter's pump, and just use the inline one.  What are people's views on doing this?  What would be a good pump to go for?

Thanks,
Alistair


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Oct 2008)

You would probably have to spend Â£30 or Â£40 on a decent pump to get the flow going.  IMO it'd be better to spend the money on a better filter.  With a bigger filter you have more media space, and also a larger volume of water due to a larger canister (more water the better ).

The EX700 is rated at 700lph and has 12mm hosing.  Might do the trick   How many litres is your tank?

Edit - Just re-read and your tank is 60L (I read it as 60cm )


----------



## alip01 (5 Nov 2008)

Right,
So upgrading the filter would be best.

Now to chose.  

The TetraTec EX700 looks interesting, maybe the EX1200 might be even better?  The thing that puts me off the TetraTecs is the leaking problems that some people have, it seems a bit hit and miss...

The JBL CristalProfi e900 might be another possibility, maybe better than the EX700 as it's got a better flow rating, and doesn't seem to be such a leaking hazard.

Another possibility migh be the Aquael External UniMax 250, although I'm not sure this would have enough flow for the tank.

Just to throw another random filter into the mix, this Jebo 829 has a good flow rate. I'm not too sure about it though...

Regards,
Alistair


----------



## Themuleous (5 Nov 2008)

Not heard much about them but the Jebo would be great!  1500lt on a 60lt? sounds about perfect!!!

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (6 Nov 2008)

alip01 said:
			
		

> Just to throw another random filter into the mix, this Jebo 829 has a good flow rate. I'm not too sure about it though...
> 
> Regards,
> Alistair



I don't have any experience with Jebo's but just want to echo that that is a fantastic low rate, especially considering that the filter is under Â£70.

I have had an Eheim Ecoo that leaked, and currently own a Tetratec EX1200 that works a treat for me at moderate planting levels. When my tank is really densely planted though the 1200lph is just not quite enough flow as I would like (I have a 160l, so you will be absolutely fine on your 60l).


----------



## alip01 (6 Nov 2008)

OK,

So I'll get the Jebo, if it has the right diameter tubing.  Otherwise, I'll probably go for the EX1200.  

I'm emailing about the Jebo now, so hopefully I should get an answer on the diameter soon.  

Thanks for the help,
Alistair


----------



## milla (6 Nov 2008)

F.Y.I the EX1200 has 16mm tubing .


----------



## Garuf (6 Nov 2008)

What a coincidence I was about to ask the tube size (I just bought a ex1200 my 2224 just died)


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Nov 2008)

Garuf.  shock horror---Are you suggesting an Eheim failed within its first 30 years of life?  you will be upsetting so many fans!!! 

AC


----------



## Garuf (7 Nov 2008)

Yes I am! The sodding thing imploded on me and emptied most of the tank with it.


----------



## alip01 (7 Nov 2008)

I've been chatting to someone who's got a couple of Jebo 819s in NZ, and they can only say good things about them.  They're also apparently really quiet, so should be ideal for the tank, which is in my bedroom.

I've still not had a response about the diameter of the tubing, but if it's not the right size I could just use some adaptors.


----------



## alip01 (14 Nov 2008)

Hmmmm...

I've still not had a response about the Jebo's tubing diameter, despite emailing again.  

Of the few reviews on the internet, they seem to be fairly mixed in opinions, however one thing does seem to be clear, and that's that they're quite hard to clean, on par with Eheim Classics...  That wouldn't be very useful, because I may need to clean the filter quite regularly to keep the flow good, and change any media that needs changing, such as filter floss, and cleaning Purigen.

So I'm back to looking, and I think that I'll probably go with the EX1200, and then step the hosing down to 12mm, so it fits my equipment.  I've already got the stepper downerers (highly accurate term there  ) so it shouldn't be too much of an issue.  

I'd use Eheim Ehfisubstrat in the filter, as I've used it on my 350L Mbuna tank, and I think it's quite good, as do most of you it seems.  Would it be a good idea to use some Purigen too?

Thanks for the help,
Alistair


----------



## Garuf (15 Nov 2008)

Sounds like you're describing my exact set up. 
Go with purigen, I love the stuff. You've never seen your water sparkle like it does when there's some purigen in there.


----------

